# changing air filter/ spark plug GXE 98



## mazamin (Nov 22, 2006)

I am a new buyer of a 98 GXE and I am so excited that I want to make any small repairs that I can, because not sure how the previous owner exactly was taking care of that. It has 122k on it.
I looked into the manual. In the do-it-yourself section it isllustrastes that we can access the air filter by openning four clamps. I happily bought one filter, hoping that I can change it easily. Well I guess it is not just that easy, there are four bolts which connect the air filter housing probably to the sensor, duct, booster....! So I need to open those bolts too, although not all of them are easily accessible. Does anybody know that opening those bolts and disconnecting the housing from the sensors and the duct are ok? Should this be done by a professional mechanic?

Also what tools do I need to change the spark plugs? I didnt expect the spark plugs are inserted that deep in the engine head. BTW, whar are the signs of an old or broke spark plug? I want to make sure that if it is the time to change them.

Thanks


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

The air filter is very accessable. There are no bolts that you have to remove. You are looking for 4 clamps (they are just metal wire clamps, nothing strong or impressive). All you're looking to do is take the top of the housing off. Though I strongly suggest that you find yourself a haynes manual for the car. I'd say if you paid shipping I'd send you mine as I no longer own my Altima but its probably cheaper for you to just pick one up at the local auto parts store.

As for the spark plugs all you need is a 3/8ths ratchet, an 8" extender and the appropriate socket. Since your vehicle has cleared 85K miles you will probabaly need to change them. The interval is normally 100k but I try to do things a little in advance. When I took mine out they were NGK Laser Platinum. I've had several discussions with people on the forums about whether you SHOULD use the laser platinums or the coppers and still as far as I'm concerned what came out of the engine should go back in. I'm warning you, they are $12 per plug but when you don't have to worry about anything for another 90K I think its worth it. Versus coppers that cost $1.50 but have to be replaced at least ever 30k and they aren't as clean for emissions. 

I'll give you a small break down of things I would do for your car

If over 100k

Oil Change
Air Filter
Fuel Filter
Spark Plugs
Plug Wires
Distributor Cap/rotor**
Tranny Fluid***

** While you have the distributor cap and rotor off there is a plastic cap under the rotor that protects a sensor. I would remove that cap and check for the presence of oil, its a common problem for the 2.4L engine to have the oil seal in the distributor break and allow oil to get into the distributor, when oil gets on that sensor it will cause some issues (nothing serious) but it can actually stop your car from starting if it gets bad. 

*** All you need to do is change the fluid, there is even a drain plug on the tranny pan to make it easier for you. But you DO NOT and CAN NOT change the filter, it is a stainless steel grate. I tried to change it and when I came to it I was like WTF!. Its a pretty easy thing to do, just like an oil change. Just drain and replace the plug then refill (If I remember correctly its about 5qts draining like that, technically what you need to do is change it once, drive 500 miles, drain again, another 500 miles, and one final time. That will do the best to replace most of the bad fluid)

All in all you've bought yourself a nice car. In the 2 1/2 years that I owned my 00 Altima SE I didn't have any problems. And I wasn't always the nicest driver to it. I did a lot of highway commute. At 104k I believe that most of my brake components were original. The only issue I ran into was the previous owner not changing the fuel filter in 70k miles which caused a lean fuel condition that made me what to change the spark plugs. But what i've given you should keep you busy for a little while and I really think you should invest into a haynes manual. For the do-it-yourself'er it is really essential. It will give you some great tips and even pictures to help you through a lot of various jobs and it gives you a lot of nice information about the car. 
Good luck and always remember to ask questions if you get stuck, the stupidest question is the one never asked. 
Oh, and welcome to the Forums :fluffy:

Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I'd change the belts as well if there original.


----------

